# Springfield Armory



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

For some time I have wanted to have tritium night sights on my older, mil-spec Springfield 1911-A1. I live far south in southern Arizona and the nearest town of any size is Tucson about 50 miles north. I went there searching for anyone to do the work and no one would even talk about it. 

Finally remembering that someone here told me to send my pistol to Springfield Armory, I contacted them. They were quick to respond and most helpful and informed me that they have sights that will fit in the existing cut in my slide, quoted me a good price; and so I have sent the pistol off to them to have the work done. 

I have always had confidence in the loose, rugged mil-spec style 1911. Mine has never jammed, and I can still put my shots into the k-zone with it at 25 yards, even in the darkness of an indoor range. It is a great shooter and I think that with the night sights it will be even better. I have a lot of experience as a point shooter in the dark; but I still prefer to aim my shots over the sights. And I might even have to put some nice, wood grips on it. 

Now for the wait. haha. I guess I can take some pleasure in anticipation.


----------

